# New dude from Socal



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

What up my name is Ryan im from Socal(IE)ive been riding for about a month now  and im hooked. Ive been riding at Mt. High but I plan to hit up Big Bear and Mt. Baldy next season and maybe do a lil traveling and hit up some of the other mountians around Cali.

I actually have 2 boards. One i got for free from someone who owed me money :laugh: and another i got for a pretty cheap off of craigslist ( my board, boots, bindings, gloves, ski mask, goggles wax kit and bag for $150)

I suck pretty bad right now but i plan to eventually start hitting jumps and doing tricks. I also plan to get a season pass from Mt. High next season since its the closest to me and its where all my boys go too. 

if you ride at Mt. High or live in the IE hit me up and we can ride!!

*My Boards:*08 Avalanche Crest 158
07' LTD Fury 163 

*Boots and Bindings:*Silence boots and bindings


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey man welcome, i too ride at high, and bear...check out our thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...ws/9029-all-bear-mountain-snow-summit-mt.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok cool ill check it out thanks... Im also gonna try to make some boarding videos next season. Im looking for a good video editing program right now


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

mcjsdaddy said:


> Ok cool ill check it out thanks... Im also gonna try to make some boarding videos next season. Im looking for a good video editing program right now




Are you using Mac or PC? If you have a mac, you can use the movie maker it comes with until you can aford Final cut pro. PC, I'm not too sure what they use for PCs, Im sure it is an Adobe product.

Sinn


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

thats what ive been using but its very poor quality im looking for something a lil bit more advanced


----------

